# Shetland Raw unwashed fleeces available



## jerryf (Apr 1, 2006)

My flock gets sheared today. The shearer is very good no second cuts. Sheep receive great care adn are healthy. Fleeces have great resiliency, loft, good staple length, soft handle and feels like butter. Very soft wool with good crimp. Fleeces are Well skirted and very clean with a small amount of vegetable matter. Fleeces are $25 plus shipping of $9. 

Maybeline white short staple that is well crimped and incredibly soft










Yarrow musket medium oatmeal color.....beautiful fleece with long staple Won first place at the Wool festival 3 years in a row









Bella light musket a light tan color.....abundant fleece with very long staple









Tulla very light musket.......cream color.......her first year lamb fleece very soft with good bounce









Poppy very light musket.....cream color .......medium staple with loft and very soft *Poppy's Fleece is RESERVED*










Please email any questions and I can email pictures of the fleece
Jerry Fletcher
Fletcher Three Oaks
email [email protected]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Jerry how much are you selling the fleeces for? Price per pound or per fleece? Where in MN are you?


----------



## JDog1222 (Aug 19, 2010)

LOL, I feel like I just went to a modeling show! I&#8217;d LOVE to see a YouTube of something like this. I can just picture it now, walking the sheep past the camera and the announcer telling their name and type of fleece (clothing) they are wearing. LOL I LOVE it!


----------



## jerryf (Apr 1, 2006)

Marchwind said:


> Jerry how much are you selling the fleeces for? Price per pound or per fleece? Where in MN are you?


Price of $25 is for the entire fleece...12 months of growth. Belly wool sheared first and discard. No second cuts....fleece is in one entire piece. The Wool is very clean...I designed wool saver hay bunks--save on waste hay too. 
I am located just NW of Alexandria, MN
Jerry


----------



## maude73529 (May 10, 2002)

Jerry do you take paypal. please e-mail me at [email protected] if you do. I want 1 fleece if you do.

Thanks.


----------



## girlwithasword (Aug 10, 2009)

I would like Yarrow please! Yes, do you take paypal? Let me konw, I will pay right away. Thanks!


----------



## jerryf (Apr 1, 2006)

girlwithasword
I reserved Yarrow for you sent you a PM.

Two flleces left for this year May and Tulla
Jerry


----------



## jerryf (Apr 1, 2006)

May Fleece white, lots of crimp, super soft Raw unwashed Fleece is skirted, no neck wool or belly wool..super clean. Entire fleece is $25 and $9 to ship
Outside showing tips









Crimp









Staple length









rolled with inside clip showing









Tulla fleece is her ewe lamb clip, born brown, graying gene turned her fleece cream gray, very soft, fine and good length Entire fleece $25 plus $9 to ship
fleece laid out tips (outside) showing









Staple length









Fleece rolled clip side out









Photos in first post of pictures of wool on ewe
Any questions you can email me Direct [email protected]

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## jerryf (Apr 1, 2006)

Tulla's fleece sold today May's fleece is still available.
Jerry


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

jerryf said:


> I designed wool saver hay bunks--save on waste hay too.
> Jerry


I would love to see a picture of these. We are hopefully going to be changing barns for the sheep and I will have to build hay bins.


----------



## jerryf (Apr 1, 2006)

TO All that requested by hay bunk designs. See new post on this Forum "Hay-Wool saver Bunks
Jerry


----------

